# Why are frogs the least popular exotic pet?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Why are they not as popular as lizards and snakes? Is it down to the fact you shouldn't handle them? There are so many different types of frogs in all kinds of shapes, sizes and colours, probably more so than lizards, snakes and invertebrates. I even think there's more people that keep spiders than people who keep frogs. Whenever you go to a reptile expo its 49% snakes 20% geckos 20% bearded dragons 10% spiders and 1% frogs :lol2: and that's and a good day!

So why do frogs always get the shaft?:devil:
And why do people think your a weirdo for keeping them?:bash:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

im glad they arnt as popular, the amount of horribly treated animals i see because people pick them up cheap at a pet shop cos they are cool and then dont want them two weeks later


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Reptiles = bung em in a heated viv and chuck in some food and water when you get a minute.
Frogs = plant a viv creatively, mist regularly, make food cultures, use a bit of tlc.

Realistically where frogs are concerned you have to put some work into keeping them.



Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I think both of those viewpoints are true. It's still strange, though, when you hear that most people who have an aquarium state that they do it because they 'want a piece of nature' in the home- what is more natural than a planted piece of froggy environment?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Have you noticed Ron how many frog keepers either have or used to have an aquarium.

Mike


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

Although you have a point, and I wholely agree with it. The reason I have exotics is because my sister went out and bought a crested gecko (which she didn't let me feed for 3 months, I have no idea how it is still alive honestly, doing better, getting it to eat the proper stuff).

What needs to happen is that the people selling the pets need to have an interest (Of course there are places which are the exception, but for every one of these there are 20 which aren't). The owner usually does, but many of the people working just know that poop=bad and crickets in=good. Honestly go down to pets at home and ask them about their crested geckos, they know very little.

If I were to open an exotic shop, I would ask the people who are buying what they are going to keep it in, and take a photo with identification e.g. them selves in the picture. This would assure adequate housing. Plus asking them about the pet will help.

Go into a pet store. Ask can I buy 'pet x'. If they don't ask you about the housing, feeding etc. leave. They don't care about the animal, they just want your money. This has happened to me many times.

Getting back to topic:
It is because frogs aren't large/cool. A spider is cool because it has a lot of legs, a frog is just slimy. It is a child-like mentality. But that is what the general person is interested in. It is why we pick the colourful frogs, rather than the drab ones. Just take that idea, but put it into all exotic pets.
People also don't look into pets in a more general sense. They go for what is popular because their mates have one, or that 'care sheets' are easily available, or that there are a lot of books on them.
Frogs are also a bit harder to keep, due to humidity, and they are not put in a box, chuck food in once a week, and leave pet (like snakes)
They are also unpopular, so are rarely stocked, so rarely seen, so people don't get into them, so don't sell, so are stocked even less (rinse and repeat)

There are a number of reasons, but it is just the general public attitude. 

If you want to see a pet area which is in dire need for public opinion change it is fish keeping. Even keepers with huge tanks see it as a piece of furniture than pets. I hate losing fish, but others just accept it, and buy another fish for it just to die weeks later.

So there are a lot of general public problems. But what we need to do is encourage people to join, and help them a lot, and warn them about hurdles. And get them out of the misconception that all frogs are brown (even the brown ones look good) and boring.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Reptiles = bung em in a heated viv and chuck in some food and water when you get a minute.
> Frogs = plant a viv creatively, mist regularly, make food cultures, use a bit of tlc.
> 
> Realistically where frogs are concerned you have to put some work into keeping them.
> ...


 ummmm I started with geckos and found them more work then frogs lol however I did the planted viv, culture my own food and stuff with geckos aswell 

I think the reason for frogs not been massively popular is because there no in everyones face...... for example I walk into any pet store and there is a bearded dragon, crestie, rabbit, corn snakes and a budgie 

and all that is required to keep them is not readily available for example [email protected] don't stock fruit flies and no many shops stock ent style vivs

this hobby deserves to be increased we need more people in the hobby, there are many new faces joining each month but I have also seen a lot of "selling up" posts from experienced hobbyist and noobs


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I think both of those viewpoints are true. It's still strange, though, when you hear that most people who have an aquarium state that they do it because they 'want a piece of nature' in the home- what is more natural than a planted piece of froggy environment?


Most fish keepers have them because they want something to look at, all fine and good. But when some of them don't give two craps about their fish. I use to be on a marinefish forum, and got annoyed with a number of members who replaced tang (can be quite fragile) after tang despite them dying. 

I my self am going to leave it, most fish stores don't care about their fish and the quality in my area is appalling (I quarantined 4 fish, 3 died due to internal parasites, each was in a cleaned isolated tank each of decent size). It is also very costly, and I would enjoy keeping 5 tanks of frogs. Also despite my best efforts, I can't get my fish to breed (not for money, I just want hardy fish to give to others).


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I think both of those viewpoints are true. It's still strange, though, when you hear that most people who have an aquarium state that they do it because they 'want a piece of nature' in the home- what is more natural than a planted piece of froggy environment?


Exact reason i'm thinking of getting a frog is so i can have a nice live planted viv in the house. And i'v always loved my amphibians.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

You're completely right about the whole slimy brown mentality people have. I have opened up a lot of friends and families minds towards them. My grandma who has always had a fish even said they are a lot more interesting and the naturalistic environment looks nicer than a fish tank! :lol2: My other grandma has a frog phobia and refused to even look at them!


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Reptiles = bung em in a heated viv and chuck in some food and water when you get a minute.
> Frogs = plant a viv creatively, mist regularly, make food cultures, use a bit of tlc.
> 
> Realistically where frogs are concerned you have to put some work into keeping them.
> ...


i disagree!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Patto96 said:


> There are a number of reasons, but it is just the general public attitude.
> 
> If you want to see a pet area which is in dire need for public opinion change it is fish keeping. Even keepers with huge tanks see it as a piece of furniture than pets. I hate losing fish, but others just accept it, and buy another fish for it just to die weeks later.
> 
> So there are a lot of general public problems. *But what we need to do is encourage people to join, and help them a lot, and warn them about hurdles. And get them out of the misconception that all frogs are brown (even the brown ones look good) and boring*.


That is just what MAD is about http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-mad-day-heading-your-way-2.html#post11859856
Fancy a trip on Sunday ?


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

SilverSky said:


> i disagree!


 Lol, I keep both, so I see where you are coming from, but you must admit that reps are marketed (in those sterile, pets-at-home-type set-ups) in the same way as say, hamsters, whereas frogs definitely need a bit of attention to detail. My reps are in bioactive set-ups, much like my 'phibs, but with adaptions to meet each animals needs.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Personally, I think it's just because they give the impression of taking more effort to care for. There seems to be a misconception that a bioactive, planted set up is less hygienic and more work than disinfecting, bleaching, atom bombing the living daylights out of tanks daily and replacing newspaper...you can't really keep them permanently on kitchen roll, nor can you handle them.

Not to mention, whilst my friends seem to 'get' why I have snakes and lizards...they often question my sanity over the amount of 'empty' tanks of dirt I have! Phibs often don't do as much as reptiles, and when they do, they do it where/when you can't see them...at least mine tend to! :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> Personally, I think it's just because they give the impression of taking more effort to care for. There seems to be a misconception that a bioactive, planted set up is less hygienic and more work than disinfecting, bleaching, atom bombing the living daylights out of tanks daily and replacing newspaper...you can't really keep them permanently on kitchen roll, nor can you handle them.
> 
> Not to mention, whilst my friends seem to 'get' why I have snakes and lizards...they often question my sanity over the amount of 'empty' tanks of dirt I have!* Phibs often don't do as much as reptiles, and when they do, they do it where/when you can't see them...at least mine tend to! :blush:*


That's certainly true during the day- although my treefrogs and toads will get up and about during the day if there is food about, it's really only the FBTs and clawed frogs that are routinely day-active.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> That's certainly true during the day- although my treefrogs and toads will get up and about during the day if there is food about, it's really only the FBTs and clawed frogs that are routinely day-active.


Aye, I can often bribe some of my lot to show their faces with food during the day, bless them. The only one I really see during the day is Lemon...but that's only because he's just stopped bothering to bury himself, he just digs a crater now and plops himself at the bottom...laziness incarnate, that frog is!

It's a shame though that they're the least popular, as much as I love my snakes and lizards...there's something very special about having phibs


----------



## markg6 (Apr 11, 2014)

I have always wanted to get into keeping frogs. Reason I haven't is the same reason it took so long for my first tattoo. I had know idea what I wanted. And have yet to decide 100% which direction I want to go. As with snakes and lizards, I know exactly which ones I want. And generally already have the equipment to house them properly. Another issue is finding the appropriate food sources, without ordering online.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I used to have frogs but the live food kept escaping and the mrs banned me from getting any more


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> Aye, I can often bribe some of my lot to show their faces with food during the day, bless them. The only one I really see during the day is Lemon...but that's only because he's just stopped bothering to bury himself, he just digs a crater now and plops himself at the bottom...laziness incarnate, that frog is!
> 
> It's a shame though that they're the least popular, as much as I love my snakes and lizards...there's something very special about having phibs


I couldn't explain it explicitly, but I've always had a special place in my mind for frogs and toads, even though I've kept and do keep lots of other animals. For me, there is something really special about them.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

SilverSky said:


> i disagree!


I've kept both like Ron. My general opinion is that I agree with the others to be honest. Fair enough its not just ''bung them in'' I think a lot of new comers to reptile keeping read information like this and think ''oh its easy so I'm just going to buy X and keep it in Y.

I actually hate the hobby now. Don't get me wrong there are a lot of great reptile keepers who have been amazing and I am still friends with but it actually disgusts me the amount of crap I see on vast numbers of facebook page's on how reptiles are kept, directly or indirectly. The sheer amount of people who have no clue astonishes me. 

I guess I'm glad its a bit quieter.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with the majority and its what I would have said originally. I feel it is because its easier to give reptiles plain sterile laboratory style set ups and soulless rub stacks, something that just doesn't work out for amphibians.

I've been in the hobby for about 3 years now and I never forget my roots (The phib section), it was the best place to start and helped me gain knowledge in bio active natural set ups that I know apply to my reptiles too.


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

As someone who's contemplating wandering into the world of Amphibs whilst owning everything else I'm gonna throw my opinion out there.

Why have I never owned an amphib yet owned everything else? 

I'll begin with snakes: Easy to keep, feed them once a week, handleable, hardy, generally perceived as easy to keep. Plenty of species which are perceived as 'beginner reps'. I've now moved onto aquiring non handleable monstrosities which are nails to keep.

Onto lizards: Read above. I've now moved onto day geckos. 

Onto Inverts: Always loved them. Angry, good looking, amazing hunting techniques (Mainly mantids, spiders tend to just wait until it's an inch away), my salmon pink didnt feed for my mum for the 7 months I was away, a month after I returned she pooned a locust and ate like a dustbin after that, we had a bond 

Onto Amphibs: Perceived by the majority as being the porcelain species of the exotic world. I've always been put off due to the majority assuming that you make one mistake and theyre all dead. Awkward to house, awkward to feed etc. Jesus even darts I assumed would be like a house of cards! 1 sneeze and it's all over.

I now always go for a bioactive planted setup regardless of the species/genus. Healthier, cleaner, less stinky, amazing looking. 

Well... Hopefully my time spent typing this post has been useful.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Addymk2 said:


> As someone who's contemplating wandering into the world of Amphibs whilst owning everything else I'm gonna throw my opinion out there.
> 
> Why have I never owned an amphib yet owned everything else?
> 
> ...


They really aren't that difficult, especially if you are already geared to a bioactive set-up. Obviously, it depends on the species, but most are not that demanding.


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> They really aren't that difficult, especially if you are already geared to a bioactive set-up. Obviously, it depends on the species, but most are not that demanding.


I've cottoned on to that now hence my latest post  always been interested yet never took the plunge! 

Bioactive setups are now my forte. Bloody love them!


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

If I'm honest I've always fancied darts, but I've always been afraid of making a mistake and them dying:blush: I've even had the pleasure of helping look after some for a week so I know I could do it, still daunting though!

In the past I've had golden tree frogs, a cane toad and I cant remember what Paul the frog was. He was a goliath frog but not the huge species?

As you can tell I also don't know the names of most species :lol2: For example I like the darts which are red with yellow stripes but I haven't got a clue what they're called :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

samnsteve said:


> If I'm honest I've always fancied darts, but I've always been afraid of making a mistake and them dying:blush: I've even had the pleasure of helping look after some for a week so I know I could do it, still daunting though!
> 
> In the past I've had golden tree frogs, a cane toad and I cant remember what Paul the frog was. He was a goliath frog but not the huge species?
> 
> As you can tell I also don't know the names of most species :lol2: For example I like the darts which are red with yellow stripes but I haven't got a clue what they're called :lol2:


Lol, they are like anything else- the more you read and chat to people on here, the more you'll know! As I said above, they really aren't difficult to keep, once you get the basic principles down.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

It's a bit like asking why a person likes coca-cola over tango
- coca-cola gets more attention
- more people drink coca-cola
- coca-cola is advertised extremely heavily
- for the majority of people, coca-cola is more satisfying, readily available and all their mates are drinking it

Bit of a weird way to put it when I read back but hey ho you get the jist


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

First off, cards on the table etc I keep lizards & snakes, around 60 or so at the moment but I do think amphibians are very interesting, I've kept the odd bits & bobs over the years, nothing extrodinary, fire belly newts, golden tree frogs, fire bellied toads, african clawed frogs etc, all were highly fascinating & I even managed to breed a few.

I spotted a couple of comments generalising about how us snake & lizard oiks like snakes & lizards because they don't need much looking after, ie chuck em' in a box with a bulb & throw in some food once a week & they'll be right, now ui'm not saying that there arn't such peeps about but we're not all morons, personally I spend around 15 - 20 hrs a week cleaning, checking, tweaking (that's tweaking not twerking) my viv's to ensure I provide for my critters the best I possibly can, my viv's are, some would say, cluttered, to make them as "naturalistic" as I can to hopefully ensure that my reps, to the point where I can't see them/they can't see me, are as comfertable as they can be encased in a artifical environment.

Regarding why amphibians arn't as popular as snakes/lizards there's a whole host of issues, many already mentioned by others above but it's no different than the question of why there are so many BD's, leopard gecko's, cornsnakes, ball pythons relative to the multitude of other species available, I think the common answer is simply education, generally noobies come the table with little knowledge, look at what's on offer, take advise of what they should buy as a "starter" critter & before you know it they've got what everybody else has & when the next noobie comes along low & behold said cornsnake owner recomends a cornsnake as a good place to start, many owners get no further than this, only by educating peeps as to what is avaialble & how they should care for it will peeps cross the road to see what's on the other side.

I'll get me coat :blush:

EDIT - I'm thinking of a nice little frog set up, what's a good starter animal :gasp:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

greater sirens seem way less popular than frogs...


----------



## DW2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

HABU said:


> greater sirens seem way less popular than frogs...


Caecilians even less so . . .


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

DW2013 said:


> Caecilians even less so . . .


i used to keep sirens... not caecilians... indestructible things sirens are...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Khonsu said:


> First off, cards on the table etc I keep lizards & snakes, around 60 or so at the moment but I do think amphibians are very interesting, I've kept the odd bits & bobs over the years, nothing extrodinary, fire belly newts, golden tree frogs, fire bellied toads, african clawed frogs etc, all were highly fascinating & I even managed to breed a few.
> 
> I spotted a couple of comments generalising about how us snake & lizard oiks like snakes & lizards because they don't need much looking after, ie chuck em' in a box with a bulb & throw in some food once a week & they'll be right, now ui'm not saying that there arn't such peeps about but we're not all morons, personally I spend around 15 - 20 hrs a week cleaning, checking, tweaking (that's tweaking not twerking) my viv's to ensure I provide for my critters the best I possibly can, my viv's are, some would say, cluttered, to make them as "naturalistic" as I can to hopefully ensure that my reps, to the point where I can't see them/they can't see me, are as comfertable as they can be encased in a artifical environment.
> 
> ...


Why are we the minority hell I dunno,for me keeping animals is a joy,I don't want minimum graft,I keep them because I adore,I and my lass want to spend time with them ,look out for them be with them,that's the deal with animals tis unreserved,they give us something that isn't gotten in this mad sterile world,it's something primal something almost intangible,but it's therapy after a bloody long day.

Actually kiddo I don't want you to get ya coat,I want ya to stay and join the mad b*stards,straight up you'll fit. it's a great post above^^ Being a minority is cool many of us know each other as mates,this means we can debate without hurling rocks at each other. I think we are possibly moving forward as fast as any other branch of exotics because of this,if not faster. thing is when amongst mates sharing ain't hard,if I'm in stuck because all my ff crash I bet I can say help and it will follow.

So as to education,well I think we have an ethos of allowing you to choose what species you want to keep,sure we might steer because we have thoughts, on difficulties to overcome,but I think above all else over and over you'll see,"keep what you adore dude",and we'll try with what little we have to help.,you get off on a fair start,if not you'll probably get warned about potential difficulties so have a degree of awareness for your chosen species/morph. 


Frankly,I think being the minority is our biggest asset 


Finally as we are specialist, only keeping darts,Sam Steve,don't be scared of keeping these amazing animals.I understand your feelings,they were mine,it's complex all this, many parameters to dwell upon!! It's all about getting one's head down and doing the homework,building as much of the skillset as possible before frogs,nowt is unachieveable,but what one does before frogs is directly applicable to how many issues are faced later. Sure it took us a goodly while, ACTUALLY, a real goodly while,I might add,plus I won't hide from the fact that there is a commitment to be made. But take that on board and hell it's not so bad. 

Let's face it, any animal deserve this, due care and diliigence is what a keeper owes his animals ,if not don't keep

nuff said


Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

As usual, I agree with everything Stu has said- apart from the dart thing, of course...:whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## TurtleTemps (Apr 3, 2014)

Why are frogs the least popular? They make too much F'ing noise 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TurtleTemps said:


> Why are frogs the least popular? They make too much F'ing noise
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


I find it soothing- especially my fire-bellied toads! But then I keep parrots, so frog noise is nothing special.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

I also think money is a key to why this hobby is as popular as snakes and geckos ...... For example how many post do u find in other sections saying if I buy xyz how much money can I make
Not saying all are like that as I did geckos for 8 years and kept minimal frogs (ok 1) for 4ish 
There was money in snakes and also in chams and also geckos at one point 
Honestly I keep things coz I like them my pocket is empty because of them not the other way round 
I moved 100% over to frogs for a few reasons 
1. I love em
2. There is more to do with them ( ill argue with any rep/snake breeder) 
3. I enjoy the extra thing that goes with them for example I'm a gardener / frogger / bug breeder / fly cultivator / decor mad junki 
WHAT'S NOT TO LOVE
Like all areas there are a few cliques (spelling) and some people who think they know it all but don't every hobby 
I still think its the friendliest section on this site and ill admit iv met some great people who I would call friends 
Love ya all 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## TurtleTemps (Apr 3, 2014)

Ron I tried the "its soothing thing" and it failed to work on my mrs when i bred a group of 16 White's in a 2 bed flat. I'm a phib man at heart tho and would be back to frogs in a jiffy if I ever see the species I want at the right price.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TurtleTemps said:


> Ron I tried the "its soothing thing" and it failed to work on my mrs when i bred a group of 16 White's in a 2 bed flat. I'm a phib man at heart tho and would be back to frogs in a jiffy if I ever see the species I want at the right price.


My reeds are calling as I type- and no, it's not especially soothing, especially in compariso to the FBTs! But compare that to and African grey, a Senegal and a cockatiel, all in full scream mode, and it puts the whole thing into perspective! :lol2:


----------



## ION (Feb 3, 2014)

I think a lot of it is to do with the fact you can keep most lizards and snakes as 'pets'. Most of the commonly kept of the lizards and snakes are what people can handle, where as you try handling a frog and it'll jump away. In all honesty I've always wanted a decent frog. I've kept spiders for years so I'm used to not touching my exotic 'pets' and can keep something for its beauty rather than want to touch it.


----------



## Draconis (Dec 19, 2011)

To be honest, I tend to see fewer toads than frogs, and even fewer newts. The only newts I really ever see are fire bellied or crested, as opposed to the apparent plethora of darts, as well as white's, American greens etc. 

I understand the sentiment though. Frogs are certainly less popular than snakes and lizards (as are amphibians as a whole). Mind you, I'm not complaining. It stops me from getting tempted when I've not got the room for more animals! My latest fancy is a canny smooth sided toad in my local pet shop...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Draconis said:


> To be honest, I tend to see fewer toads than frogs, and even fewer newts. The only newts I really ever see are fire bellied or crested, as opposed to the apparent plethora of darts, as well as white's, American greens etc.
> 
> I understand the sentiment though. Frogs are certainly less popular than snakes and lizards (as are amphibians as a whole). Mind you, I'm not complaining. It stops me from getting tempted when I've not got the room for more animals! My latest fancy is a canny smooth sided toad in my local pet shop...


Ooh, I envy you the chance for that! :mf_dribble:

To be honest, I can't even say for sure why I like frogs so much- I keep a lot of other animals, including my latest 'other' acquisition, Jason the BRB, but I still keep coming back to them. It could be based on my childhood- I grew up in a lot of different places, and my first 'phib 'pets' were probably the Eurasion green toads I collected as a six-year-old in Iran! :lol2:


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

I also think rearing has something to do with it. They have a crutial metamorphose stage, where they require decent amounts of calcium and weight. With reptiles and spiders they are already miniture adults, need small food. I am not saying that these don't need to be fed a lot, but there isn't the strain of pulling your back end in, growing your legs out and swaping your gills for lungs (unless your an axolotl )

Although amphibians have a huge reproductive capacity if they aren't predated on. 200 eggs, at 25% success rate (which is rather modest) is 50 frogs. That could easily be done on an industry scale (similar to how corn snakes are produced).

But there is a lot of good knowledge of breeders on here and other forums. And I think the demand is not there currently.

I'm going to need to teach my parents to look after my exotics :/. Damn Uni wont let me keep a gecko and frogs due to 'allergy concerns', errm what, I am essentially keeping flower pots which I chuck insects in.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Patto96 said:


> I also think rearing has something to do with it. They have a crutial metamorphose stage, where they require decent amounts of calcium and weight. With reptiles and spiders they are already miniture adults, need small food. I am not saying that these don't need to be fed a lot, but there isn't the strain of pulling your back end in, growing your legs out and swaping your gills for lungs (unless your an axolotl )
> 
> Although amphibians have a huge reproductive capacity if they aren't predated on. 200 eggs, at 25% success rate (which is rather modest) is 50 frogs. That could easily be done on an industry scale (similar to how corn snakes are produced).
> 
> ...


'Allergy concerns'?? That's the most ludicrous thing I've heard today! Don't those idiots realise that without fur or feathers, reps and phibs are the least likely pets to cause allergies except maybe for fish? Dimwits!.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

lol and they wonder why i dropped out of uni, idiots everywhere


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep, maybe that's why you dropped out of uni :lol2::lol2::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:.


Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry Joe but I had to do it : victory:.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

tbf, part of it was down to too many of these


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well at least your being honest about it.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> tbf, part of it was down to too many of these
> 
> image


Got a feeling that tad won't make it mate,but chin up maybe the next will,maybe try some vit A?

Stu


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> 'Allergy concerns'?? That's the most ludicrous thing I've heard today! Don't those idiots realise that without fur or feathers, reps and phibs are the least likely pets to cause allergies except maybe for fish? Dimwits!.


I am going to argue my points and see if I can persuade them. It's that I have both on my work desk (Vivs on both sides, computer screen in the middle), they work quite well for relaxing, and are quite cheap to maintain. I think I can resist a couple pints a week for them.

I can understand dogs, since they need exercise. But most exotic pets are kept in an isolated environment. The vivs are also more enclosed than a plant pot, so spillages are less likely.

I have taken the responsibility of the pets, and I doubt my parents will, so I'll argue that point across.


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't understand either what is so ugly and unappealing about brown drab looking frogs/toads.

I absolutely love toads and have been nagging my girlfriend to get a cane toad for a year now :lol2: Only recently she has been finding them cute.

I guess spiders are more of a controversial animal to keep and therefore it's more "cool" to keep cause it instantly makes you_ "different"/"rebel"/"cool" _People still have that mentality that tarantulas are deadly and have always kept that "creepy" feel to them. 

Snakes & lizards have had a lot of exposure over the last couple of years. People have become more accepting of them and the demand has grown. 

Unfortunately, like most people said, they can be acquired cheaply through a petstore and people get bored afterwards as they just want the bragging rights to their friends and family. This happens with most animals sold in a petstore and like most of you have said, most petshop keepers don't care about their animals and just want your money. Animals to them are objects for sale. Giving compassion in a business does not yield profit.

This happens a lot in my country. The amount of imported herps is ridiculous (note my country is very small so a trending hobby is quickly picked up) and a lot of people just go in, see.. let's say a leopard gecko, fall in love with their colors and just buy it thinking they can keep it in a tank full of sand and throw in a couple of crickets once in a while without doing any extensive research. This one time a guy on my facebook page bought a water dragon out of a whim just because it was cheap to buy. It was still a baby so he threw in in a 20ltr cuboid aquarium with wood chips. No basking light, no heat and no UVB.

Back to topic.

Frogs & toads have always had that "ugly/slimy/warty" picturesque to them such as in fairy tales and folklore. People are not that attracted to them apart from the colorful ones. 

It's also very possible that the fact you can't handle them can play a major role on why they are not so popular. Most people who want a pet usually want a pet they can.. well... pet. They want something they can handle, hold or cuddle up to. You can't do that to a frog/toad and its not a nice image in their mind either.

Face it, most people have no patience in this busy fast paced life to a build an entire biotope and planted viv for a frog or toad. 

I myself however love warty, brown, "ugly" looking frogs. The chunkier they are the more mystical I find them.

When I used to watch Naruto I always wanted a giant toad like Jiraiya and Gamabunta :lol2::lol2:


----------

